# Alicia Keys - As I Am



## aziajs (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, so is anyone else as EXCITED about this album as I am!?!?!?!  It's CRAZY!!
There is no artist out there now like Alicia Keys, no popular mainstream artist.  She is so talented and her music blows me away everytime.  The new Album is called _*As I Am*_ and drops November 13.  

You can hear the album in its entirety here at VH1.com.  Go check it out.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 9, 2007)

I am SO getting this CD!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, I am looking forward to it, only because I like her first single.  I am not a fan of her voice, but her songs have good lyrical content.  I think she and India.Arie (my homegirl) should do a duet!!! woop, WOOP!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 15, 2007)

How do you like the CD?


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 15, 2007)

I love it. I did hear it last week on MTV.com's "The Leak". Her albums are always solid material, though. She's expected to sell a half million this week.


----------



## OohJeannie (Nov 15, 2007)

Gotta get this tomorrow....Ive been pretty lazy on my days off lol


----------



## user46 (Nov 15, 2007)

definately getting this cd. Have you guys seen the video "Like You'll Never See Me Again"? i LOVE that video. i love common's sexy ass


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 16, 2007)

Did you all see the Iconoclasts (on Sundance Channel) with Alicia and Ruby Dee?  If not, you all must check it out!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 17, 2007)

I didn't see Iconoclasts.  I am going to have to check it out!

I love the album and my favorite songs are:

I Need You
Superwoman
Teenage Love Affair
The Thing About Love
Lesson Learned

It's so different from her other albums but yet it's, at the root, what you have come to expect from Alicia.  I love the live instrumentation and the lyrics and arrangement are great.  I love the evolution of her talent and style.  I can see why she's proud of the album.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Nov 17, 2007)

You know what? Funny that I'm listening to it now. I just purchased it from iTunes. I think it's okay. Has to grow on me. I reaaaaalllly loved her first album but you can tell she's grown and matured with this new one. She's still mad talented. I admire anyone who can actually play an instrument.....her piano skills are sick. Alicia is classically trained and you can tell!! 

And the song "Lessons Learned" with John Mayer is just wonderful!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_You know what? Funny that I'm listening to it now. I just purchased it from iTunes. I think it's okay. Has to grow on me. I reaaaaalllly loved her first album but you can tell she's grown and matured with this new one. She's still mad talented. I admire anyone who can actually play an instrument.....her piano skills are sick. Alicia is classically trained and you can tell!! 

And the song "Lessons Learned" with John Mayer is just wonderful!_

 
I can understand it growing on you.  The first time I listened to it I was surprised.  I had to listen a couple times all the way through.  The sound is very different and the overall direction of the album is different.  It's miles away from "Songs in A Minor".


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 17, 2007)

I love Alicia, but I'm not feeling this one. I think I may have to keep playing it some more. So far, I only like two songs.


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 29, 2007)

i love this album..the bonus track on itunes is my SHIT!
lol waiting for your love..the sample used is one of my fav club songs
soho-hot music


----------



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 

 
_i love this album..the bonus track on itunes is my SHIT!
lol waiting for your love..the sample used is one of my fav club songs
soho-hot music_

 
So, "Waiting For Your Love" is the bonus track?  I like that song.  It's really different for Alicia.  It's kind of an odd song to listen to because it's all over the place.


----------

